# Std e/m z11.3 screening



## Restevez1989 (Jul 3, 2017)

If a patient presents to my office for an STD screening what CPT code would be most appropriate if they already had there yearly physical and they have no symptoms of an STD?? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bvarner1288 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm fairly new...so take my suggestions lightly.

But would you not use a general outpatient services e/m code?


----------



## Restevez1989 (Jul 3, 2017)

bvarner1288 said:


> I'm fairly new...so take my suggestions lightly.
> 
> But would you not use a general outpatient services e/m code?



The issue I am having is that some payers will not pay a problem focused office visit with a DX of STD 'screening' and if the patient presents with no symptoms of an STD there is no other DX to add.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jul 10, 2017)

What about reporting a problem focused visit and using Z20.2 - Contact with and (suspected) exposure to infections with a predominantly sexual mode of transmission?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2017)

It all comes down to why does the patient desire this now?  it could be due to a suggestion from the provider at a previous encounter or during the preventive.  It could be due to something the patient read or hear or saw on social media.  The can be any number of reasons having nothing to do with an exposure or even suspected exposure.  If the patient is just coming in and wants a screening and nothing else then you have no reason to charge a visit level, you would just charge for the blood draw and maybe specimen handling if you send it out.  If there was counseling documented, then perhaps you can use a code for a counseling encounter but it will all depend on what is documented.


----------

